# The Package has arrived



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Well by golly looks like @Mike1950 sneaked a package my way. So lets see what we gots!!












This be the box alright. 13x10x16 8lbs

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Ok now the opening process.

Peanuts !!!










Very well wrapped green bubble stuff!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 15, 2016)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Ok now the opening process.
> 
> Peanuts !!!
> 
> ...



Crappy foam peanuts- That guy is a cheap

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Be back in a minute or 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 15, 2016)

WINNER WINNER Whole dag gum chicken house dinner!!

OH My Word!!!

Great Scott !!!

Damm!

Looky Here Looky Here what the  went and did!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Curly Walnut and Figured Maple and a whole lot of craftsmanship!!!!!!
Please excuse my yellow pictures!!!! This thing is out standing!!






















Guys these pictures are horrible. This thing is spectacular!!! Thank you Mike. Thank you Thank you Thank you!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Tony (Dec 15, 2016)

@Mike1950, that is a beautiful box and an awesome gesture! @Bigdrowdy1, you enjoy it buddy, you certainly deserve it! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 15, 2016)

Just gettin even for all the fabulous food you have sent. Merry christmas my texas friend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 15, 2016)

Those pictures suck, it almost looks like Mike sent you a box and that cant be right. I left instructions with the postmaster general that all WB shipments had to go through me and there is no way I would have missed that box of pine. You need to wrap the green stuff around it and send it back to me for processing and I will correct this mistake!

That is beautiful, did you Marry his daughter or something?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 15, 2016)

I have one of Mikes boxes, I just love it. It's on my dresser right in the middle and I look at it everyday! That walnut box is a beauty! He really knows how to choose the very best curly and figured woods for his boxes. Mike you rock.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 15, 2016)

That is beautiful, did you Marry his daughter or something?[/QUOTE]

Nope just shared a little WB kindness there fellar!

We do those kinda things here on the main land.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 15, 2016)

Beautiful box

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 15, 2016)

**note to self.....start being nice to the old man, um, I mean, Mike.

Nice box fellas. It looks beautiful!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 15, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> **note to self.....start being nice to the old man, um, I mean, Mike.
> 
> Nice box fellas. It looks beautiful!


Nah, just send him cash and that way you don't have to be nice.......whats the fun in that, lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 15, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> **note to self.....start being nice to the old man, um, I mean, Mike.
> 
> Nice box fellas. It looks beautiful!


You better dern pups and a framer to boot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 15, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Nah, just send him cash and that way you don't have to be nice.......whats the fun in that, lol.


I already send @Brink cash. I only make so many zeros working here...Maybe I'll stop paying him and send it to Mike instead.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 15, 2016)

Ok, I'm moving to the mainland and @Mike1950 please consider this some really nice heartwarming sentiment that makes you feel all fuzzy inside. 

There, I'll pm my address when I get one...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Dec 15, 2016)

Very cool! I was wondering about that box, and I couldn't be happier that it ended up in your hands, Rodney! Nice work, Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 15, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Very cool! I was wondering about that box, and I couldn't be happier that it ended up in your hands, Rodney! Nice work, Mike!



Thanks David and Merry Christmas everyone- Might be early but we all should be Merry.............

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 15, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Thanks David and Merry Christmas everyone- Might be early but we all should be Merry.............


Just so long as you don't go by Mary elsewhere

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 16, 2016)

Beautiful box!!
Rodney, actually it's an urn with compartments fer jewelry, teeth & other left over parts. Maybe Mike's trying to tell you something.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 2


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 16, 2016)

I got a buddy who makes jewelry & watch boxes similar to those. He does lots of shows. Gets $300 to $550 for them!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 16, 2016)

Awesome craftsmanship, sent to a worthy reciepiant .

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 16, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> Awesome craftsmanship, sent to a worthy reciepiant .


 I agree- Rodney has sent many a free gift of his delicious jerky to lots of members. Box is sorta pay back. Thanks Rodney for your generosity to many.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 17, 2016)

Thank you Mike. I enjoy making my sausage and jerky and sharing it with friends and my WB family. Merry Christmas to everyone and again Thank you for the beautiful box of which my wife is totally fond of and between it and the cutting board from @barry richardson she thinks I should send out more stuff!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 17, 2016)

Merry Christmas to you also.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 17, 2016)

Goes well with sharp cheddar.
Yum! So tasty!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 17, 2016)

Hey Rodney. I know what you mean!! I got one of Mike's boxes too and they are spectacular.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## deltatango (Dec 18, 2016)

Really nice work Mike - Looking good man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

